# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Функция "Спасибо"

## Говардхандхари дас

Думаю, что на форуме была бы весьма полезной функция "Спасибо", когда вы можете выразить благодарность любому пользователю за его полезное и/или информативное сообщение в форуме. Количество высказанных вам "Спасибо" обычно засчитываться в общий рейтинг пользователя.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Рейтинги здесь были лет восемь назад, и плюсы, и минусы. Последовало разделение на кланы, с накручиванием плюсов "своим" и минусов "оппонентам" по делу и без дела, в погоне за рейтингами. Что говорить, если многие радуются например, просто росту кол-ва своих сообщений, видимо, думая что это прибавляет веса словам ) 

А делать только плюсы под сообщениями -  тоже не понятно, зачем... По-моему, видно по подписи и по речи, кто что из себя представляет по жизни и соответственно этому можно относиться к постам. 

Давно общаясь на этом форуме, сейчас я практически не обращаю внимание на посты  безответственных "анонимов" - тех, кто не ставит о себе никакой информации, кроме мирского имени (есть исключения, но это буквально 1-2 ), но общается с претензиями на равенство с теми, кто представился. Очень многим нет никакого дела до того, что они общаются с опытными инициированными преданными, брахманами, и просто так пишут. 

Какая будет ценность рейтинга, если огромная доля участников - непонятно кто - даже не удосуживаются себя позиционировать. Ответственные преданные автоматически облегчают другим жизнь. И к тем, кто  представляется и показывает, чем занят - автоматически больше доверия и благодарности.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Спасибо!  :smilies:  Я даже не про рейтинг. Мне иногда просто хочется сказать спасибо, но создавать для этого отдельное сообщение мне кажется лишним.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо и вам. Да, есть такой момент... приходится мириться. 

Каким-то выходом является кол-во звездочек в теме - получается, что общий уровень от чтения темы оценивается. Потому что мне кажется, приближаемся к тому, когда важно общее впечатление от темы, от того, насколько саттвично или трансцендентно ее чтение. Возник ли тот самый момент истины, что за участники в обсуждении - в общем, общий "уровень полезности" темы. Это приносит наибольшее удовлетворение в сердце. Ведь хорошие ответы и не возникнут без квалифицированных вопросов. Но за них мало кто благодарит...  обычно. Одно время был исход квалифицированных преданных с форума - из-за наплыва начинающих преданных, неспособных оценить уровень оппонента и задавать вопросы... проиграли все.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Думаю, что на форуме была бы весьма полезной функция "Спасибо", когда вы можете выразить благодарность любому пользователю за его полезное и/или информативное сообщение в форуме.


Присоединяюсь к этому пожеланию! Ввести именно клавишу *"поблагодарить"* собеседника, а не просто "класс-лайк". На тех форумах, где это практикуется, все выглядит очень культурно и без лишних постов.

Например, на форуме http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/

----------

